# Points for Shopping Increased



## Bradley Bitzer (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe this was posted already, but I didn't see a thread. Some of the Points for Shopping have gone up, doubled actually. Nordstrom is earning 14/dollar and iTunes is earning 8/dollar, up from 7 and 4 respectively. Just a heads up


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 31, 2012)

I did notice that but did not yet update the Master List above yet.

For the future, if *ANYONE *notices a change in rates (either up or down) or a removal or addition, *PLEASE* send me a PM!


----------



## musikdude (Jul 31, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I did notice that but did not yet update the Master List above yet.
> 
> For the future, if *ANYONE *notices a change in rates (either up or down) or a removal or addition, *PLEASE* send me a PM!


AWESOME!! It looks like SEVERAL of the different merchants have increased in points per dollar! Most it seems have DOUBLED in value which is amazing!

I did not have time to research all but I know that Buy.com went from 4 to 8 points per dollar as did priceline (from 4 to 8 as well). I have been scoring THOUSANDS of points via priceline bookings this past year. I will now earn twice as much, which is just amazing!!! What a pleasant surprise! Thank you AGR!!!!


----------



## musikdude (Sep 2, 2012)

Bad news- the points increase is now over! And I'm actually mad now because Priceline is only worth 3 points per dollar instead of the 4 it was before the temporary increase.

Several of the retailers are actually LOWER now compared to what they were before the special increase period. That is quite lame!!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 3, 2012)

I noticed that too!  I think maybe many of the increases were "back to school" promotions, good for August only, I see some of them that I looked at dropped on September 1. 

Again I ask if you notice any changes in values, *PLEASE* send me a PM. Help me to help you!


----------



## musikdude (Sep 26, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I noticed that too!  I think maybe many of the increases were "back to school" promotions, good for August only, I see some of them that I looked at dropped on September 1.
> 
> Again I ask if you notice any changes in values, *PLEASE* send me a PM. Help me to help you!



The Priceline offer is now down to 1 point per dollar spent - why does AGR keep picking on this one so much?? (just because I am using it alot probably!!)

I think it is quite lame to be doing this...

p.s. I can't PM you because i am just a guest...


----------

